# ماهى معجزات السيد المسيح



## scorpion81 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ما هى معجزات السيد المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

1- تحويل الماء إلى شراب:

(وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ، حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ، يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ (نحو 75 لتراً) أَوْ ثَلَاثَةً (نحو 115 لتراً) قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (امْلَأُوا الْأَجْرَانَ مَاءً) فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: ( أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الْآنَ) (يوحنا 2:6 و7 و9 و10)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: قانا في الجليل.

عدد المستفيدين منها: التلاميذ والخَدَم وكل ضيوف العُرس.

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ والخَدَم نحو 20 شخصاً.



2- عرف المسيح ماضي امرأة سامرية:

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: (اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى ههُنَا) أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: (لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ)قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: (حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَكِ خَمْسَةُ أَزْوَاجٍ، وَالَّذِي لَكِ الْآنَ لَيْسَ هُوَ زَوْجَكِ هذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ) قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!) (يوحنا 4:16-19)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: السامرة

عدد المستفيدين منها: سيدة واحدة

عدد مشاهديها: سيدة واحدة



3- المسيح يشفي ابن خادم الملك:

(وَكَانَ خَادِمٌ لِلْمَلِكِ ابْنُهُ مَرِيضٌ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ انْطَلَقَ إِلَيْهِ (المسيح) وَسَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ وَيَشْفِيَ ابْنَهُ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (اذْهَبْ اِبْنُكَ حَيٌّ) فَآمَنَ الرَّجُلُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ الَّتِي قَالَهَا لَهُ يَسُوعُ، وَذَهَبَ وَفِيمَا هُوَ نَازِلٌ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ عَبِيدُهُ وَأَخْبَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: (إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ أَمْسٍ فِي السَّاعَةِ السَّابِعَةِ تَرَكَتْهُ الْحُمَّى) فَفَهِمَ الْأَبُ أَنَّهُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ الَّتِي قَالَ لَهُ فِيهَا يَسُوعُ إِنَّ ابْنَكَ حَيٌّ فَآمَنَ هُوَ وَبَيْتُهُ كُلُّهُ) (يوحنا 4:46-53)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: قانا الجليل

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: أهل بيت خادم الملك، نحو 10 أشخاص

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: إن كان المرض قصيراً يكون العدد نحو 30 هو أفراد العائلة والأصدقاء.



4- شفاء مريض مدة 38 سنة:

(وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ مَرَضٌ مُنْذُ ثَمَانٍ وَثَلَاثِينَ سَنَةً فَقَالَ لَهُ (المسيح): (أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبْرَأَ؟) أَجَابَهُ الْمَرِيضُ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، لَيْسَ لِي إِنْسَانٌ يُلْقِينِي فِي الْبِرْكَةِ مَتَى تَحَرَّكَ الْمَاءُ) قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (قُمِ احْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ) فَحَالاً بَرِئَ الْإِنْسَانُ وَحَمَلَ سَرِيرَهُ وَمَشَى) (يوحنا 5:5-9)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بعد مرض طويل يكون قد عرفه نحو 200 شخصاً.



5- صيد السمك المعجزي:

(وَإِذْ كَانَ الْجَمْعُ يَزْدَحِمُ عَلَيْهِ لِيَسْمَعَ كَلِمَةَ اللّهِ، كَانَ وَاقِفاً عِنْدَ بُحَيْرَةِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ فَدَخَلَ إِحْدَى السَّفِينَتَيْنِ وَصَارَ يُعَلِّمُ الْجُمُوعَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ وَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ قَالَ لِسِمْعَانَ: (ابْعُدْ إِلَى الْعُمْقِ وَأَلْقُوا شِبَاكَكُمْ لِلصَّيْدِ) وَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذلِكَ أَمْسَكُوا سَمَكاً كَثِيراً جِدّاً، فَصَارَتْ شَبَكَتُهُمْ تَتَخَرَّقُ) (لوقا 5:1-6)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: 4 صيادين

عدد مشاهديها: الجمهور، نحو 100 شخصاً



6- المسيح يطرد روحاً نجساً:

(وَكَانَ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ رَجُلٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ، فَصَرَخَ قَائِلاً: (آهِ! مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ، قُدُّوسُ اللّهِ!) فَانْتَهَرَهُ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: (اخْرَسْ وَاخْرُجْ مِنْهُ!) فَصَرَعَهُ الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ وَصَاحَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَخَرَجَ مِنْهُ) (مرقس 1:23-26)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: الموجودون بالمجمع، نحو 200 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بقية أهل البلد، نحو 200 شخصاً.



7- شفاء حماة بطرس:

(كَانَتْ حَمَاةُ سِمْعَانَ مُضْطَجِعَةً مَحْمُومَةً، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَخْبَرُوهُ عَنْهَا فَتَقَدَّمَ وَأَقَامَهَا مَاسِكاً بِيَدِهَا، فَتَرَكَتْهَا الْحُمَّى حَالاً وَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُمْ) (مرقس 1:30 و31)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحدة

عدد مشاهديها: بعض التلاميذ والعائلة، نحو 10 أشخاص.



شفاء كثيرين:

(وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ، إِذْ غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ، قَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ السُّقَمَاءِ وَالْمَجَانِينَ وَكَانَتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا مُجْتَمِعَةً عَلَى الْبَابِ فَشَفَى كَثِيرِينَ كَانُوا مَرْضَى بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَأَخْرَجَ شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً، وَلَمْ يَدَعِ الشَّيَاطِينَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ لِأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوهُ) (مرقس 1:32-34)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: نحو 50 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 500 من مرافقي المرضى

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو4000 شخصاً.



8- المسيح يشفي أبرص في الجليل:

(فَأَتَى إِلَيْهِ أَبْرَصُ يَطْلُبُ إِلَيْهِ جَاثِياً وَقَائِلاً لَهُ: (إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي!) فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ وَمَدَّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: (أُرِيدُ، فَاطْهُرْ) فَلِلْوَقْتِ وَهُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ ذَهَبَ عَنْهُ الْبَرَصُ وَطَهَرَ) (مرقس 1:40-42)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: الجليل

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: أصدقاؤه وعائلته، نحو 200 شخصاً.



9- المسيح يشفي مشلولاً ليعلن أن لابن الإنسان سلطاناً أن يغفر الخطايا:

(وَجَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ مُقَدِّمِينَ مَفْلُوجاً يَحْمِلُهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَإِذْ لَمْ يَقْدِرُوا أَنْ يَقْتَرِبُوا إِلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْجَمْعِ، كَشَفُوا السَّقْفَ حَيْثُ كَانَ وَبَعْدَ مَا نَقَبُوهُ دَلَّوُا السَّرِيرَ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمَفْلُوجُ مُضْطَجِعاً عَلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ، قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: (يَا بُنَيَّ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ) وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ هُنَاكَ جَالِسِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ: (لِمَاذَا يَتَكَلَّمُ هذَا هكَذَا بِتَجَادِيفَ؟ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ خَطَايَا إِلَّا اللّهُ وَحْدَهُ؟ وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لِابْنِ الْإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الْأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا) - قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: (لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ) فَقَامَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَحَمَلَ السَّرِيرَ وَخَرَجَ قُدَّامَ الْكُلِّ) (مرقس 2:3-12)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: البيت ومحيطه، نحو 100 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بعد مرض طويل يكون قد عرفه نحو 200 شخصاً.



10- المسيح يشفي رجلاً يابس اليد:

(فَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لَهُ الْيَدُ الْيَابِسَةُ: (قُمْ فِي الْوَسَطِ!) ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: (هَلْ يَحِلُّ فِي السَّبْتِ فِعْلُ الْخَيْرِ أَوْ فِعْلُ الشَّرِّ؟ تَخْلِيصُ نَفْسٍ أَوْ قَتْلٌ؟) فَسَكَتُوا فَنَظَرَ حَوْلَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبٍ، حَزِيناً عَلَى غِلَاظَةِ قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَقَالَ لِلرَّجُلِ: (مُدَّ يَدَكَ) فَمَدَّهَا، فَعَادَتْ يَدُهُ صَحِيحَةً كَالْأُخْرَى) (مرقس 3:3-5)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: المجمع مليء بالناس، نحو 100 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: بعد مرض طويليكون قد عرفه نحو 100 شخصاً.



مجيء كثيرين من صور وصيدا لينالوا الشفاء:

(وَتَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ وَمِنَ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمِنْ أَدُومِيَّةَ وَمِنْ عَبْرِ الْأُرْدُنِّ وَالَّذِينَ حَوْلَ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ، جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ، إِذْ سَمِعُوا كَمْ صَنَعَ أَتَوْا إِلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ شَفَى كَثِيرِينَ، حَتَّى وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِ لِيَلْمِسَهُ كُلُّ مَنْ فِيهِ دَاءٌ وَالْأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ حِينَمَا نَظَرَتْهُ خَرَّتْ لَهُ وَصَرَخَتْ قَائِلَةً: (إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللّهِ!) (مرقس 3:7 و8 و10 و11)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: صور وصيدا

عدد المستفيدين منها: نحو 200 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 2000 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزات، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 20 ألفاً.



11- شفاء خادم قائد المئة، دون أن يراه:

(وَكَانَ عَبْدٌ لِقَائِدِ مِئَةٍ، مَرِيضاً مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَكَانَ عَزِيزاً عِنْدَهُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ عَنْ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ شُيُوخَ الْيَهُودِ فَذَهَبَ يَسُوعُ مَعَهُمْ وَإِذْ كَانَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ، أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ أَصْدِقَاءَ يَقُولُ لَهُ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، لَا تَتْعَبْ لِأَنِّي لَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً أَنْ تَدْخُلَ تَحْتَ سَقْفِي لكِنْ قُلْ كَلِمَةً فَيَبْرَأَ غُلَامِي لِأَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ مُرَتَّبٌ تَحْتَ سُلْطَانٍ، لِي جُنْدٌ تَحْتَ يَدِي وَأَقُولُ لِهذَا: اذْهَبْ فَيَذْهَبُ، وَلِآخَرَ: ائْتِ فَيَأْتِي، وَلِعَبْدِي: افْعَلْ هذَا فَيَفْعَلُ) وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ هذَا تَعَجَّبَ مِنْهُ، وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْجَمْعِ الَّذِي يَتْبَعُهُ وَقَالَ: (أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيمَاناً بِمِقْدَارِ هذَا) وَرَجَعَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، فَوَجَدُوا الْعَبْدَ الْمَرِيضَ قَدْ صَحَّ) (لوقا 7:2-10)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: أهل بيت القائد



12- إقامة ابن أرملة نايين:

(فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ، إِذَا مَيْتٌ مَحْمُولٌ ابْنٌ وَحِيدٌ لِأُمِّهِ، وَهِيَ أَرْمَلَةٌ ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَلَمَسَ النَّعْشَ، فَوَقَفَ الْحَامِلُونَ فَقَالَ: (أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ، لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ) فَجَلَسَ الْمَيْتُ وَابْتَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ) (لوقا 7:12-15)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: نايين

عدد المستفيدين منها: الابن وأمه

عدد مشاهديها: الأرملة فقيرة، ربما كان عدد المشيّعين 50 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 50 شخصاً.



13- تهدئة العاصفة:

(فَحَدَثَ نَوْءُ رِيحٍ عَظِيمٌ، فَكَانَتِ الْأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُ إِلَى السَّفِينَةِ حَتَّى صَارَتْ تَمْتَلِئُ وَكَانَ هُوَ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ عَلَى وِسَادَةٍ نَائِماً فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ: (اسْكُتْ اِبْكَمْ) فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لَا إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ؟) فَخَافُوا خَوْفاً عَظِيماً، وَقَالُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: (مَنْ هُوَ هذَا؟ فَإِنَّ الرِّيحَ أَيْضاً وَالْبَحْرَ يُطِيعَانِهِ!) (مرقس 4:37-41)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بحر الجليل

عدد المستفيدين منها: 12 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ



14- شفاء رجل مسكون بروح نجس:

(اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ، كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي الْقُبُورِ، وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلَا بِسَلَاسِلَ، لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيراً بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلَاسِلَ فَقَطَّعَ السَّلَاسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ الْقُيُودَ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ رَكَضَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ، وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: (مَا لِي وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللّهِ الْعَلِيِّ! أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللّهِ أَنْ لَا تُعَذِّبَنِي!) لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ: (اخْرُجْ مِنَ الْإِنْسَانِ يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ) فَخَرَجَتِ الْأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ وَدَخَلَتْ فِي الْخَنَازِيرِ، فَانْدَفَعَ الْقَطِيعُ مِنْ عَلَى الْجُرْفِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ - وَكَانَ نَحْوَ أَلْفَيْنِ، فَاخْتَنَقَ فِي الْبَحْرِ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى يَسُوعَ فَنَظَرُوا الْمَجْنُونَ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ اللَّجِئُونُ جَالِساً وَلَابِساً وَعَاقِلاً، فَخَافُوا) (مرقس 5:2-15)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: جرجسة

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: المنطقة كلها.



15- إقامة ابنة يايرس من الموت:

(وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْمَجْمَعِ اسْمُهُ يَايِرُسُ جَاءَ وَلَمَّا رَآهُ خَرَّ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ كَثِيراً قَائِلاً: (ابْنَتِي الصَّغِيرَةُ عَلَى آخِرِ نَسَمَةٍ لَيْتَكَ تَأْتِي وَتَضَعُ يَدَكَ عَلَيْهَا لِتُشْفَى فَتَحْيَا) فَمَضَى مَعَهُ وَأَخَذَ أَبَا الصَّبِيَّةِ وَأُمَّهَا وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ وَدَخَلَ حَيْثُ كَانَتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ مُضْطَجِعَةً، وَأَمْسَكَ بِيَدِ الصَّبِيَّةِ وَقَالَ لَهَا: (طَلِيثَا، قُومِي) (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا صَبِيَّةُ، لَكِ أَقُولُ قُومِي) وَلِلْوَقْتِ قَامَتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ وَمَشَتْ، لِأَنَّهَا كَانَتِ ابْنَةَ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً (مرقس 5:22-24 و39-42



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحدة وعائلتها

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ والأبوين

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 400 شخصاً.



16- شفاء نازفة دم مدة 12 سنة:

(وَامْرَأَةٌ بِنَزْفِ دَمٍ مُنْذُ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً جَاءَتْ فِي الْجَمْعِ مِنْ وَرَاءٍ، وَمَسَّتْ ثَوْبَهُ فَلِلْوَقْتِ جَفَّ يَنْبُوعُ دَمِهَا) (مرقس 5:25-30)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحدة

عدد مشاهديها: جمهور من نحو 50 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدة قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوها بعدها: نحو 100 شخصاً.



17- شفاء أعميين:

(وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ تَبِعَهُ أَعْمَيَانِ يَصْرَخَانِ وَيَقُولَانِ: (ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ) وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْأَعْمَيَانِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: (أَتُؤْمِنَانِ أَنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ هذَا؟) قَالَا لَهُ: (نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ) حِينَئِذٍ لَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا قَائِلاً: (بِحَسَبِ إِيمَانِكُمَا لِيَكُنْ لَكُمَا) فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا) (متى 9:27-30)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: خارج كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: اثنان

عدد مشاهديها:نحو 20 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهما بعدها: نحو 200



18- طرد شيطان:

(وَفِيمَا هُمَا خَارِجَانِ إِذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَخْرَسُ مَجْنُونٌ قَدَّمُوهُ إِلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانُ تَكَلَّمَ الْأَخْرَسُ، فَتَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ قَائِلِينَ: (لَمْ يَظْهَرْ قَطُّ مِثْلُ هذَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ!) (متى 9:32 و33)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: خارج كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 100 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: كل القرية، نحو 500 شخصاً.



19- إطعام 5000 بخمس خبزات وسمكتين:

(مَضَى يَسُوعُ إِلَى عَبْرِ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: (مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هؤُلَاءِ؟) وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ، لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ أَجَابَهُ فِيلُبُّسُ: (لَا يَكْفِيهِمْ خُبْزٌ بِمِئَتَيْ دِينَارٍ لِيَأْخُذَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ شَيْئاً يَسِيراً) قَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلَامِيذِهِ (هُنَا غُلَامٌ مَعَهُ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةِ شَعِيرٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ، وَلكِنْ مَا هذَا لِمِثْلِ هؤُلَاءِ؟) فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: (اجْعَلُوا النَّاسَ يَتَّكِئُونَ) وَكَانَ فِي الْمَكَانِ عُشْبٌ كَثِيرٌ، فَاتَّكَأَ الرِّجَالُ وَعَدَدُهُمْ نَحْوُ خَمْسَةِ آلَافٍ وَأَخَذَ يَسُوعُ الْأَرْغِفَةَ وَشَكَرَ، وَوَزَّعَ عَلَى التَّلَامِيذِ، وَالتَّلَامِيذُ أَعْطَوُا الْمُتَّكِئِينَ وَكَذلِكَ مِنَ السَّمَكَتَيْنِ بِقَدْرِ مَا شَاءُوا فَجَمَعُوا وَمَلَأُوا اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ قُفَّةً مِنَ الْكِسَرِ، مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَرْغِفَةِ الشَّعِيرِ الَّتِي فَضَلَتْ عَنِ الْآكِلِينَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الْآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا: (إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الْآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!) (يوحنا 7:1-14)



فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلَا يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلَا يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً لِأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لِأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي) (يوحنا 6:35 و38)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بجوار بيت صيدا

عدد المستفيدين منها: 5000 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: 5000 شخصاً



20- المسيح يمشي على الماء:

(وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ نَزَلَ تَلَامِيذُهُ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ فَلَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ جَذَّفُوا نَحْوَ خَمْسٍ وَعِشْرِينَ أَوْ ثَلَاثِينَ غَلْوَةً (5 أو 6 كيلومترات)، نَظَرُوا يَسُوعَ مَاشِياً عَلَى الْبَحْرِ مُقْتَرِباً مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ، فَخَافُوا فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (أَنَا هُوَ لَا تَخَافُوا) فَرَضُوا أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ فِي السَّفِينَةِ وَلِلْوَقْتِ صَارَتِ السَّفِينَةُ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي كَانُوا ذَاهِبِينَ إِلَيْهَا) (يوحنا 6:16-21)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بحر الجليل

عدد المستفيدين منها: التلاميذ

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ



كل من لمسه شفي:

(فَلَمَّا عَبَرُوا جَاءُوا إِلَى أَرْضِ جَنِّيسَارَتَ وَأَرْسَوْا وَلَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ عَرَفُوهُ، فَطَافُوا جَمِيعَ تِلْكَ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَحْمِلُونَ الْمَرْضَى عَلَى أَسِرَّةٍ إِلَى حَيْثُ سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ هُنَاكَ وَحَيْثُمَا دَخَلَ إِلَى قُرىً أَوْ مُدُنٍ أَوْ ضِيَاعٍ، وَضَعُوا الْمَرْضَى فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ، وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسُوا وَلَوْ هُدْبَ ثَوْبِهِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمَسَهُ شُفِيَ!) (مرقس 6:53-56)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: منطقة جنيسارت

عدد المستفيدين منها: نحو 400 شخصاً من 20 قرية

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 4000 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 40 ألفاً



21- شفاء ابنة سيدة فينيقية:

(ثُمَّ مَضَى إِلَى تُخُومِ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ، وَدَخَلَ بَيْتاً وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ لَا يَعْلَمَ أَحَدٌ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَخْتَفِيَ، لِأَنَّ امْرَأَةً كَانَ بِابْنَتِهَا رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ سَمِعَتْ بِهِ، فَأَتَتْ وَخَرَّتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ وَكَانَتْ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمَمِيَّةً، وَفِي جِنْسِهَا فِينِيقِيَّةً سُورِيَّةً - فَسَأَلَتْهُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانَ مِنِ ابْنَتِهَا فَقَالَ لَهَا: (لِأَجْلِ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ اذْهَبِي قَدْ خَرَجَ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنِ ابْنَتِكِ) فَذَهَبَتْ إِلَى بَيْتِهَا وَوَجَدَتِ الشَّيْطَانَ قَدْ خَرَجَ، وَالِابْنَةَ مَطْرُوحَةً عَلَى الْفِرَاشِ) (مرقس 7:24-30)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: منزل في صور

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 20 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدة قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوها بعدها: نحو 200



22- شفاء أصم أخرس:

(ثُمَّ خَرَجَ أَيْضاً مِنْ تُخُومِ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ فِي وَسْطِ حُدُودِ الْمُدُنِ الْعَشْرِ وَجَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ بِأَصَمَّ أَعْقَدَ، وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَضَعَ يَدَهُ عَلَيْهِ فَأَخَذَهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الْجَمْعِ عَلَى نَاحِيَةٍ، وَوَضَعَ أَصَابِعَهُ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ وَتَفَلَ وَلَمَسَ لِسَانَهُ، وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَأَنَّ وَقَالَ لَهُ: (إِفَّثَا) أَيِ انْفَتِحْ وَلِلْوَقْتِ انْفَتَحَتْ أُذْنَاهُ، وَانْحَلَّ رِبَاطُ لِسَانِهِ، وَتَكَلَّمَ مُسْتَقِيماً) (مرقس 7:31-35)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: العشر مدن (ديكاوليس)

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 200 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 200 شخصاً



شفاء كثيرين شرق بحر الجليل:

(ثُمَّ انْتَقَلَ يَسُوعُ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى جَانِبِ بَحْرِ الْجَلِيلِ، وَصَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ وَجَلَسَ هُنَاكَ فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَعَهُمْ عُرْجٌ وَعُمْيٌ وَخُرْسٌ وَشُلٌّ وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَطَرَحُوهُمْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ فَشَفَاهُمْ حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الْخُرْسَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ، وَالشُّلَّ يَصِحُّونَ، وَالْعُرْجَ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْعُمْيَ يُبْصِرُونَ وَمَجَّدُوا إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ) (متى 15:29-31)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: العشر مدن (ديكاوليس)

عدد المستفيدين منها: نحو 200 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 2000 شخص

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 20 ألفاً



23- إطعام 4000 شخصاً:

(فِي تِلْكَ الْأَيَّامِ إِذْ كَانَ الْجَمْعُ كَثِيراً جِدّاً، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فَأَمَرَ الْجَمْعَ أَنْ يَتَّكِئُوا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ، وَأَخَذَ السَّبْعَ خُبْزَاتٍ وَشَكَرَ وَكَسَرَ وَأَعْطَى تَلَامِيذَهُ لِيُقَدِّمُوا، فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَى الْجَمْعِ وَكَانَ مَعَهُمْ قَلِيلٌ مِنْ صِغَارِ السَّمَكِ، فَبَارَكَ وَقَالَ أَنْ يُقَدِّمُوا هذِهِ أَيْضاً فَأَكَلُوا وَشَبِعُوا، ثُمَّ رَفَعُوا فَضَلَاتِ الْكِسَرِ: سَبْعَةَ سِلَالٍ وَكَانَ الْآكِلُونَ نَحْوَ أَرْبَعَةِ آلَافٍ ثُمَّ صَرَفَهُمْ) (مرقس 8: 1-9)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: العشر مدن (ديكاوليس)

عدد المستفيدين منها: 4000 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: 4000 شخصاً



24- شفاء أعمى:

(وَجَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ صَيْدَا، فَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيْهِ أَعْمَى وَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَلْمِسَهُ، فَأَخَذَ بِيَدِ الْأَعْمَى وَأَخْرَجَهُ إِلَى خَارِجِ الْقَرْيَةِ، وَتَفَلَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ، وَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ وَسَأَلَهُ هَلْ أَبْصَرَ شَيْئاً؟ فَتَطَلَّعَ وَقَالَ: (أُبْصِرُ النَّاسَ كَأَشْجَارٍ يَمْشُونَ) ثُمَّ وَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ أَيْضاً عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ، وَجَعَلَهُ يَتَطَلَّعُ فَعَادَ صَحِيحاً وَأَبْصَرَ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ جَلِيّاً) (مرقس 8:22-25)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بيت صيدا

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 100 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو مئة شخص



25- شفاء مريض بالصرع:

(فَقَدَّمُوهُ إِلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ لِلْوَقْتِ صَرَعَهُ الرُّوحُ، فَوَقَعَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ يَتَمَرَّغُ وَيُزْبِدُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ الْجَمْعَ يَتَرَاكَضُونَ، انْتَهَرَ الرُّوحَ النَّجِسَ قَائِلاً لَهُ: (أَيُّهَا الرُّوحُ الْأَخْرَسُ الْأَصَمُّ، أَنَا آمُرُكَ: اخْرُجْ مِنْهُ وَلَا تَدْخُلْهُ أَيْضاً!) فَصَرَخَ وَصَرَعَهُ شَدِيداً وَخَرَجَ، فَصَارَ كَمَيْتٍ، حَتَّى قَالَ كَثِيرُونَ: إِنَّهُ مَاتَ فَأَمْسَكَهُ يَسُوعُ بِيَدِهِ وَأَقَامَهُ، فَقَامَ) (مرقس 9:20-27)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: نواحي قيصرية (بالقرب من دمشق)

عدد المستفيدين منها: شخص واحد

عدد مشاهديها: بين 500 وألف شخص

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: مئتان



26- عُملة في فم سمكة:

(وَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ تَقَدَّمَ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ الدِّرْهَمَيْنِ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ وَقَالُوا: (أَمَا يُوفِي مُعَلِّمُكُمُ الدِّرْهَمَيْنِ؟) قَالَ: (بَلَى) قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (اذْهَبْ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَأَلْقِ صِنَّارَةً، وَالسَّمَكَةُ الَّتِي تَطْلُعُ أَوَّلاً خُذْهَا، وَمَتَى فَتَحْتَ فَاهَا تَجِدْ إِسْتَاراً، فَخُذْهُ وَأَعْطِهِمْ عَنِّي وَعَنْكَ) (متى 17:24-27)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كفر ناحوم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: واحد



27- شفاء مولود أعمى:

(وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَازٌ رَأَى إِنْسَاناً أَعْمَى مُنْذُ وِلَادَتِهِ (فقال (مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ) قَالَ هذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الْأَعْمَى وَقَالَ لَهُ: (اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ) الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مُرْسَلٌ فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيراً فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: ( لِدَيْنُونَةٍ أَتَيْتُ أَنَا إِلَى هذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى يُبْصِرَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ) (يوحنا 9:1 و5-7 و39)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 300 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 300



72 تلميذاً يُجرون المعجزات:

(وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضاً، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعاً أَنْ يَأْتِيَ فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: (يَا رَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ) (لوقا 10: 1 و17)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: كل فلسطين

عدد المستفيدين منها: نحو 7200 شخصاً

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 72 ألفاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 72 ألفاً



28- شفاء أخرس:

(وَكَانَ يُخْرِجُ شَيْطَاناً، وَكَانَ ذلِكَ أَخْرَسَ فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانُ تَكَلَّمَ الْأَخْرَسُ، فَتَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ) (لوقا 11:14)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: منطقة اليهودية

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 100 شخص

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 200 شخصاً



29- شفاء امرأة منحنية:

(وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَانَ بِهَا رُوحُ ضُعْفٍ ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً، وَكَانَتْ مُنْحَنِيَةً وَلَمْ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تَنْتَصِبَ الْبَتَّةَ وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا يَدَيْهِ، فَفِي الْحَالِ اسْتَقَامَتْ وَمَجَّدَتِ اللّهَ) (لوقا13:11 و13)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: منطقة اليهودية

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحدة

عدد مشاهديها: من في المجمع، نحو 100 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدة قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوها بعدها: نحو 200



30- شفاء مريض بالاستسقاء:

(وَإِذْ جَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَحَدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ فِي السَّبْتِ لِيَأْكُلَ خُبْزاً، كَانُوا يُرَاقِبُونَهُ وَإِذَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسْتَسْقٍ كَانَ قُدَّامَهُ فَأَمْسَكَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهُ وَأَطْلَقَهُ) (لوقا 14:1-4)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بيرية

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 20 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيد قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوه بعدها: نحو 200



31- إقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام:

(فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ مَرْثَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ لَاقَتْهُ، وَأَمَّا مَرْيَمُ فَاسْتَمَرَّتْ جَالِسَةً فِي الْبَيْتِ فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، لَوْ كُنْتَ ههُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي لكِنِّي الْآنَ أَيْضاً أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللّهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللّهُ إِيَّاهُ) قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: (سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ) قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: (أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الْأَخِيرِ) قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: (أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا فَانْزَعَجَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً فِي نَفْسِهِ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ، وَكَانَ مَغَارَةً وَقَدْ وُضِعَ عَلَيْهِ حَجَرٌ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: (ارْفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ) قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا، أُخْتُ الْمَيْتِ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، قَدْ أَنْتَنَ لِأَنَّ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةَ أَيَّامٍ) فَرَفَعُوا الْحَجَرَ حَيْثُ كَانَ الْمَيْتُ مَوْضُوعاً، وَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى فَوْقُ، وَقَالَ: (أَيُّهَا الْآبُ، أَشْكُرُكَ لِأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِي، وَأَنَا عَلِمْتُ أَنَّكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ تَسْمَعُ لِي وَلكِنْ لِأَجْلِ هذَا الْجَمْعِ الْوَاقِفِ قُلْتُ، لِيُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي) وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: (لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً) فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلَاهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ) (يوحنا 11:20-44)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بيت عنيا

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد وعائلته

عدد مشاهديها: الواقفون، نحو 50 شخصاً

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو 200



32- شفاء عشرة مرضى بالبرص:

(وَفِيمَا هُوَ (المسيح) دَاخِلٌ إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ عَشَرَةُ رِجَالٍ بُرْصٍ، فَوَقَفُوا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ وَصَرَخُوا: (يَا يَسُوعُ يَا مُعَلِّمُ، ارْحَمْنَا) فَنَظَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: (اذْهَبُوا وَأَرُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ لِلْكَهَنَةِ) وَفِيمَا هُمْ مُنْطَلِقُونَ طَهَرُوا) (لوقا 17:12-14)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: السامرة

عدد المستفيدين منها: عشرةأشخاص

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهم بعدها: نحو ألف نفس



33- شفاء أعميين:

(وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ مِنْ أَرِيحَا تَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ، وَإِذَا أَعْمَيَانِ جَالِسَانِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُجْتَازٌ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: (ارْحَمْنَا يَا سَيِّدُ يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ) فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا فَتَبِعَاهُ) (متى 20:29-34)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: أريحا

عدد المستفيدين منها: اثنان

عدد مشاهديها: نحو 500

عدد مَنْ عرفوا المستفيدين قبل المعجزة، ثم رأوهما بعدها: نحو 200



34- تيبيس شجرة التين:

(وَفِي الْغَدِ لَمَّا خَرَجُوا مِنْ بَيْتِ عَنْيَا جَاعَ، فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ عَلَيْهَا وَرَقٌ، وَجَاءَ لَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ فِيهَا شَيْئاً فَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَيْهَا لَمْ يَجِدْ شَيْئاً إِلَّا وَرَقاً، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقْتَ التِّينِ فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لَهَا: (لَا يَأْكُلْ أَحَدٌ مِنْكِ ثَمَراً بَعْدُ إِلَى الْأَبَدِ) وَكَانَ تَلَامِيذُهُ يَسْمَعُونَ وَفِي الصَّبَاحِ إِذْ كَانُوا مُجْتَازِينَ رَأَوُا التِّينَةَ قَدْ يَبِسَتْ مِنَ الْأُصُولِ) (مرقس 11:12-14 و20).



مكان حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم

عدد المستفيدين منها: التلاميذ

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ



35- المسيح يتنبأ أن بطرس سينكره ثلاث مرات:

فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: (وَإِنْ شَكَّ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لَا أَشُكُّ!) فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ، إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ، تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ)



فَأَنْكَرَ أَيْضاً وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً قَالَ الْحَاضِرُونَ لِبُطْرُسَ: (حَقّاً أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ، لِأَنَّكَ جَلِيلِيٌّ أَيْضاً وَلُغَتُكَ تُشْبِهُ لُغَتَهُمْ) فَابْتَدَأَ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: (إِنِّي لَا أَعْرِفُ هذَا الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ عَنْهُ!) وَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ ثَانِيَةً، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ الْقَوْلَ الَّذِي قَالَهُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا تَفَكَّرَ بِهِ بَكَى) (مرقس 14:29 و30 و70-72)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ



36- شفاء أذن ملخس الذي جاء ليقبض عليه:

(وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا جَمْعٌ، وَالَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا - أَحَدُ الِاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ - يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ فَدَنَا مِنْ يَسُوعَ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: (يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الْإِنْسَانِ؟) فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَا يَكُونُ، قَالُوا: (يَا رَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟) وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: (دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا!) وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا) (لوقا 22:47-51)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: أورشليم

عدد المستفيدين منها: واحد

عدد مشاهديها: التلاميذ والجنود، نحو 50 شخصاً



37- بعد القيامة أعلن المسيح نفسه لتلاميذه بصيد السمك المعجزي:

(بَعْدَ هذَا أَظْهَرَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ نَفْسَهُ لِلتَّلَامِيذِ عَلَى بَحْرِ طَبَرِيَّةَ ظَهَرَ هكَذَا:

قَالَ لَهُمْ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: (أَنَا أَذْهَبُ لِأَتَصَيَّدَ) قَالُوا لَهُ: (نَذْهَبُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً مَعَكَ) فَخَرَجُوا وَدَخَلُوا السَّفِينَةَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَفِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ لَمْ يُمْسِكُوا شَيْئاً وَلَمَّا كَانَ الصُّبْحُ، وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ عَلَى الشَّاطِئِ وَلكِنَّ التَّلَامِيذَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (يَا غِلْمَانُ، أَلَعَلَّ عِنْدَكُمْ إِدَاماً؟) أَجَابُوهُ: (لَا!) فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: (أَلْقُوا الشَّبَكَةَ إِلَى جَانِبِ السَّفِينَةِ الْأَيْمَنِ فَتَجِدُوا) فَأَلْقَوْا، وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَجْذِبُوهَا مِنْ كَثْرَةِ السَّمَكِ فَقَالَ ذلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: (هُوَ الرَّبُّ)

فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: (يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلَاءِ؟) قَالَ لَهُ: (نَعَمْ يَا رَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ) قَالَ لَهُ: (ارْعَ خِرَافِي) وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا قَالَ لَهُ: (اتْبَعْنِي) (يوحنا 21:1 و3-7 و15 و19)



مكان حدوث المعجزة: بحر الجليل

عدد المستفيدين منها: 7 تلاميذ

عدد مشاهديها: 7 تلاميذ


​


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*معجزة المسيح هى
انه خلص ماقد هلك واسترد اسرى الجب
*


----------



## scorpion81 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *معجزة المسيح هى*
> *انه خلص ماقد هلك واسترد اسرى الجب*


 بس كده


----------



## apostle.paul (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> *معجزة المسيح هى
> انه خلص ماقد هلك واسترد اسرى الجب*


*فى كائن ماكان يقدر يخلصنا من قبضة ابليس غيره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فى كائن ماكان يقدر يعطينا طبيعة جديدة نقية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
صحيح المسيح فعل معجزات لم يستطع احد ولن يسطتع ان يقوم بها  احد لكى يتأكد الجميع ان مايقوله حق 
فانى كنتم لا تصدقوننى فصدقونى لاجل الاعمال التى انا اعملها فهى تشهد لى
لكن العمل الاعظم الذى جاء من اجله المسيح ولا يقدر احد ان يقوم به بدلا عنه 
هو خلاص ماقد هلك*


----------



## scorpion81 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> 1- تحويل الماء إلى شراب:​
> 
> (وَكَانَتْ سِتَّةُ أَجْرَانٍ مِنْ حِجَارَةٍ مَوْضُوعَةً هُنَاكَ، حَسَبَ تَطْهِيرِ الْيَهُودِ، يَسَعُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِطْرَيْنِ (نحو 75 لتراً) أَوْ ثَلَاثَةً (نحو 115 لتراً) قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: (امْلَأُوا الْأَجْرَانَ مَاءً) فَمَلَأُوهَا إِلَى فَوْقُ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَ رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْمَاءَ الْمُتَحَوِّلَ خَمْراً دَعَا رَئِيسُ الْمُتَّكَإِ الْعَرِيسَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: ( أَبْقَيْتَ الْخَمْرَ الْجَيِّدَةَ إِلَى الْآنَ) (يوحنا 2:6 و7 و9 و10)​
> 
> ...


 بس كده


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

scorpion81 قال:


> بس كده



*هذا اللي قدرت اجيبه ليك !! 
اللي بيسمعك بيقول محمد مغرق الدنيا معجزات !! ​*


----------



## scorpion81 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *هذا اللي قدرت اجيبه ليك !! *
> 
> *اللي بيسمعك بيقول محمد مغرق الدنيا معجزات !! *​


 محمد  عبد الله بشر لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا وما محمد الا رسول


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

scorpion81 قال:


> محمد  عبد الله بشر لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا وما محمد الا رسول



*ما الذي تريده ؟؟

احضرت لك 37 معجزة 
و هناك شفاءات و معجزات لا زالت تحصل الى اليوم باسم المسيح 
هل هناك اسئلة اخرى ؟​*


----------



## scorpion81 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *ما الذي تريده ؟؟*​
> *احضرت لك 37 معجزة *
> *و هناك شفاءات و معجزات لا زالت تحصل الى اليوم باسم المسيح *
> 
> *هل هناك اسئلة اخرى ؟*​


 37 معجزة معظهم عمى وفى الوقت الحاضر من اسهل ما يمكن ان واحد اعمى يشفى على يد طبيب فى ظل التقدم العلمى بأذن الله


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> بس كده


*لأ لسه في وكتير...*
*لكن لو قلنا لك لا اظن انك ستفهم...*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> محمد عبد الله بشر لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا وما محمد الا رسول



*الكلام البذيء تقولو في القسم الاسلامي وليس هنا...*
*هذا قسم مقدس...*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> 37 معجزة معظهم عمى وفى الوقت الحاضر من اسهل ما يمكن ان واحد اعمى يشفى على يد طبيب فى ظل التقدم العلمى بأذن الله


*الطبيب يقيم الموتى ايضا اليس كذلك؟؟؟*
*بلا هبل الله يخليك...*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

scorpion81 قال:


> 37 معجزة معظهم عمى وفى الوقت الحاضر من اسهل ما يمكن ان واحد اعمى يشفى على يد طبيب فى ظل التقدم العلمى بأذن الله



*هههههههههههههه 
بس على زمن المسيح ما كان في تقدم تكنولوجي و ادوات للعمليات و الجراحة !! 
المسيح كان يشفي من دون جراحة يا افندي 

عمرك شفت طبيب يشفي مريض من العمى من دون جراحة !!! ربنا يهديك ​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*



بس كده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بتعرف بتعد
من انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح العشرين يقول 
30 و ايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب* 31 و اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه




*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كتاب معجزات المسيح للقس منيس عبد النور


----------



## scorpion81 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

the dragon christian قال:


> *بتعرف بتعد*
> *من انجيل يوحنا الاصحاح العشرين يقول *
> *30 و ايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب* 31 و اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه*


 طب هاتلى معجزة واحدة لم يفعلها احد


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*(وأشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع، إن كتبت واحدة فواحدة، فلست أظن أن العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة) (يو25:21)*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا تظنوا أن معجزات المسيح هي فقط التي وردت في الإنجيل فآلاف المعجزات لم تكتب. يكفي لإثبات هذا قول لوقا البشير (وعند غروب الشمس، كان كل الذين عندهم مرضي بأنواع أمراض كثيرة يقدمونهم إليه، فكان يضع يديه علي كل واحد فيشفيهم) (لو40:4). *
*ما عدد هؤلاء المرضي؟ كثير جداً. ولم تسجل كل حوادث الشفاء ويقول معلمنا متي البشير (وكان يسوع يطوف كل الجليل، يعلم في مجامعهم ويكرز ببشارة الملكوت، ويشفي كل مرض وكل ضعف في الشعب) (مت23:4). *
*ما هي حوادث شفاء كل مريض؟ لم تذكر. *


----------



## The Dragon Christian (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*11- شفاء خادم قائد المئة، دون أن يراه:

(وَكَانَ عَبْدٌ لِقَائِدِ مِئَةٍ، مَرِيضاً مُشْرِفاً عَلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَكَانَ عَزِيزاً عِنْدَهُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ عَنْ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ شُيُوخَ الْيَهُودِ فَذَهَبَ يَسُوعُ مَعَهُمْ وَإِذْ كَانَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ، أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ أَصْدِقَاءَ يَقُولُ لَهُ: (يَا سَيِّدُ، لَا تَتْعَبْ لِأَنِّي لَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً أَنْ تَدْخُلَ تَحْتَ سَقْفِي لكِنْ قُلْ كَلِمَةً فَيَبْرَأَ غُلَامِي لِأَنِّي أَنَا أَيْضاً إِنْسَانٌ مُرَتَّبٌ تَحْتَ سُلْطَانٍ، لِي جُنْدٌ تَحْتَ يَدِي وَأَقُولُ لِهذَا: اذْهَبْ فَيَذْهَبُ، وَلِآخَرَ: ائْتِ فَيَأْتِي، وَلِعَبْدِي: افْعَلْ هذَا فَيَفْعَلُ) وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ هذَا تَعَجَّبَ مِنْهُ، وَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى الْجَمْعِ الَّذِي يَتْبَعُهُ وَقَالَ: (أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ أَجِدْ وَلَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِيمَاناً بِمِقْدَارِ هذَا) وَرَجَعَ الْمُرْسَلُونَ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، فَوَجَدُوا الْعَبْدَ الْمَرِيضَ قَدْ صَحَّ) (لوقا 7:2-10)
*


----------



## christianbible5 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

> طب هاتلى معجزة واحدة لم يفعلها احد


*قلت لك سابقا ان قلت لك فلا ولن تفهم...*
*خالق الكون...*
*قول الإنجيل عنه " كل شئ به كلن، وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان "{يو3:1}.*


----------



## Rosetta (10 أكتوبر 2010)

scorpion81 قال:


> بعد اذن حضرتك متخرجش عن الموضوع وماهى معجزات السيد المسيح من العهد الجديد


*
هل هذه المعجزات لم تكفيك ؟؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2405752&postcount=2​*


----------



## الشيخ سمعة (10 أكتوبر 2010)

scorpion81 قال:


> 37 معجزة معظهم عمى وفى الوقت الحاضر من اسهل ما يمكن ان واحد اعمى يشفى على يد طبيب فى ظل التقدم العلمى بأذن الله



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
:fun_lol:
*
حبيبي الاطباء بيشفوا وبيعالجوا بادوات طبية واجهزة وبيستغرق وقت كثير

الرب يسوع كان بيشفي العميان بمجرد وضع يده على اعينهم
*


----------



## My Rock (10 أكتوبر 2010)

السؤال مُكرر:
جميع معجزات السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس

يُغلق بسبب التكرار


----------

